# Datenbank/Java true/false



## sunshinejavagirl (8. Jun 2018)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe Rechnungen die mit Stati versehen sind, wie z.B. ist eingereicht usw. Diese Werte sind standardmäßig auf false. In der GUI kann ich die Werte der Stati auf true setzen und speichere zudem den Zeitstempel der Änderung. Die Datenbank übernimmt diese Werte. Gebe ich diese jedoch bei Java aus, zeigt er mir zwar den richtigen Zeitstempel, jedoch ist der Wert immer noch auf false, obwohl in der Datenbank true ist.

Versteht das jemand?


----------



## truesoul (8. Jun 2018)

Nein


----------



## Thallius (8. Jun 2018)

Moment ich such mal meine Glaskugel...


----------



## sunshinejavagirl (8. Jun 2018)

tut mir leid 
was genau braucht ihr`?


----------



## sunshinejavagirl (8. Jun 2018)

Nochmal von vorne: 
Ich habe eine Datenbank mit der Tabelle Rechnung. Diese hat die Attribute wie z.B. "ausstehend". Diese Werte haben in der Datenbank den Standardwert "false", d.h. erzeuge ich eine neue Rechnung bei Java wird den Attributen der Wert "false" gesetzt. 
Nun habe ich die Möglichkeit dieses Attribut in der GUI auf "true" zu setzen und diesen mit einem Zeitstempel versehe. Wenn ich dies in der GUI tue und speichere, speichert er diese beiden Werte (also true und den Zeitstempel) in die Datenbank.
Will ich mir diese beiden Werte wieder in Java ausgeben, so bekomme ich den richtigen Zeitstempel, jedoch ist der Wert des Attributs immer noch auf "false"


----------



## httpdigest (8. Jun 2018)

Dein Problem ist viieeel zu high-level erklärt, als dass auch nur jemand im entferntesten erraten könnte, wo der Fehler ist. Es kann sehr sehr viele Ursachen für den Fehler geben:
- Datenbank Query ist falsch
- Übertragung der Daten an die GUI ist falsch
- Anzeigen der Daten in der GUI (Übermittlung der Daten von irgendeinem Modell in die UI Komponente) ist falsch
- Aktualisierung des GUI Zustandes bei Abfrage der Daten vom Server ist falsch/fehlerhaft
- ...

Bei solchen Arten von Fragen wird z.B. auf Stackoverflow üblicherweise auf erstelle ein MCVE verwiesen.


----------



## sunshinejavagirl (8. Jun 2018)

Ich bekomme aber keine Fehlermeldung.. 
Ich schaue mal, wie ich es lösen kann. Danke dir


----------



## httpdigest (8. Jun 2018)

Niemand hat gesagt, dass du eine Fehlermeldung (wenn du darunter eine Exception oder sonst irgend eine Fehlerausgabe/-anzeige verstehst) brauchst, um einen Fehler im Programm zu haben.
Der Fehler ist doch offenbar, dass dein Programm eben nicht funktioniert, weil das Flag doch nicht richtig ausgelesen/übertragen/angezeigt wird.


----------



## Thallius (8. Jun 2018)

Mal davon ab das wir bis jetzt noch immer keine Ahnung haben um Woche Datenbank es sich handelt, welche Schnittstelle zur Datenbank du benutzt etc...


----------

